# 90801



## rnakahara (Jul 10, 2009)

Can our staff include the time for doing paper work when they are doing service code 90801?  Usually it takes them more than an hour spending time with the patient and doing the paper work.  

Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Raquel


----------



## donsqueen (Jul 15, 2009)

As I read the description of 90801 in encoderpro, it is not a timed code and all interviewing/reporting is included.


----------

